# Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€



## xSunshin3x (3. April 2012)

*Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

heyhey ho,
ja, mein Knecht hat jetzt im Grunde den Final-Status erreicht und würde heute bestellt werden.
Allerdings fühlt sich der eingeplante Nager "Zowie AM" noch ziemlich alleine 

Kurz zu meinen Wünschen:
Ich habe 2007 angefangen mit FPS, damals mit den billigen, beigelieferten Tastaturen des PCs, 2008 dann auf Notebook umgestiegen.
Seit 11/2010 Besitzer einer xBox360 und dort dann FPS gespielt... 
Nun aber wieder Back to se roots... 
Hauptspielbereich werden FPS, PC dient aber nicht nur zum Zocken, auch surfen, Video-/Bildbearbeitung und Office..

Da ich "Wiedereinsteiger" bin, muss ich mich an Maus/Tasta eh wieder umgewöhnen, deshalb darf's gleich eine mechanische sein.^^
Sollte halt gut/leicht bedienbar sein, sprich Komfort hoch (Tastenform, Anordnung,...), einige Media-Tasten (Musik laut/leise etc..)
Makros werden nicht benötigt.. Hintergrundbeleuchtung würde nicht stören.. Lege aber generell hohen Wert auf Funktionalität. Alles "Überflüssige" wie LCDs, Makros, Handlüftung (wtf?! ) treibt nur den Preis nach oben...
Preislich im Bereich von 80€ aufwärts.. finde halt 149 nur für ne Tasta schon bisschen too much... 

Angesehen hab' ich mir bereits Zowie Celeritas, Qpad, Filco. Filco ist aber schon eher so der Bereich der mir zu teuer ist...
Nunja, nun mal her mit euren Vorschlägen/Meinungen etc 

Danke im Vorraus

Sun


edit// Ich habe mich gerade durch das Thema mehr oder weniger durchgewühlt, einige Videos, Reviews und Tests gelesen und tendiere zu den *Cherry Brown's*.
Die Zowie Celeritas finde ich eig. optimal. Allerdings stört mich die Verarbeitung der Tasten-Beschriftung, die sich nach relativ kurzem Gebrauch schon lösen soll. (Und für so einen unvermeidbaren "Fehler" auch noch Geld zahlen) Zudem find ich die Qpad MK-50 auch ganz gut..


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

über qpad.se könntest du vielleicht noch eine MK-50 mit MX Browns erwischen. Aber für FPS sind lineare Switches imo eine geeignetere Lösung.


----------



## xSunshin3x (3. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

Ok, aber ich zocke ja nicht nur mit der Tastatur, sondern will damit auch surfen, chatten, lange Texte schreiben (Schule etc) und deshalb empfand ich die als "besser geeignet"


----------



## brennmeister0815 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> ...Da ich "Wiedereinsteiger" bin, muss ich mich an Maus/Tasta eh wieder umgewöhnen, deshalb darf's gleich eine mechanische sein.^^...Preislich im Bereich von 80€ aufwärts.. finde halt 149 nur für ne Tasta schon bisschen too much...


 Dann kommt zum Bleistift nur QPAD in die engere Wahl. Obwohl eine Filco ist eine Filco, _ist_ eine Filco.


----------



## xSunshin3x (4. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

*__* brennmeister. dachte du kommst gar nicht mehr online. Hab' schon auf deine Meinung gewartet (:
War grd schon verzweifel "was bestell ich denn jetzt"  weil ich das jetzt dann gerne machen möchte 

Hattest du denn meinen Edit im Anfangspost gelesen? Habe die Qpad MK-50 gedacht?! Warum denn deiner Meinung nach nicht die Celeritas?
Und welcher Cherry für meine Bedürfnisse? Hatte ja eig. zum Brown tendiert, wurde mir aber dann von Black Mamba abgeraten^^

edit// eh und das Verschwinden der Cap-Beschriftung soll angeblich nur in den ersten Revisionen der Celeritas vorgekommen sein?! Gibts dazu 'n Statement?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> *__* brennmeister. dachte du kommst gar nicht mehr online. Hab' schon auf deine Meinung gewartet (:


 Es gibt auch ein -reales- Leben neben dem Forum.  Yep, hab' Deinen Anfangspost gelesen, Du denkst für Dich an Qpad, ich ebenso.  Welcher Cherry-Switch für Dich der Richtige ist? Moment, ich befrage mal meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Hm, keine Ahnung. Versuch mach kluch. Mir sind die Cherry *Brown's* am liebsten. Taktiles Feedback, Auslösedruck m.E. optimal, passt (mir).


----------



## xSunshin3x (4. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Du denkst für Dich an Qpad, ich ebenso.


 ich weiss ja selbst nicht an was ich denken soll 
Warum ist die Qpad d.M.n. besser wie die Zowie?
Und wie gesagt, tendiere auch zu Brownies


----------



## brennmeister0815 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

M.E. baut Zowie bessere Nager als Tastenbretter. Den Keycaps von Zowie traue ich nicht über'n Weg.  Probier's mit Cherry's *Brownies*, passt scho'.


----------



## xSunshin3x (4. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

mindfactory hätte gerade sowohl die 50er als auch die 85er in einem wirklich verlockendem Angebot. Da könnte man sogar glatt zur 85er langen.. Aber wird nicht angegeben welcher Switch verbaut wurde, bzw die 50er liegen nur in rotem Switch vor..


----------



## brennmeister0815 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

 Bei Mindfactory's Support nachfragen?!  M.E. stehen die Chancen Switch *Brown*/*Red* 50:50


----------



## xSunshin3x (4. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

ja frag mal um halb drei nachts nach 
Wie siehts aus mit Blue Black Clear?  Ich mein, wenns dann Reds wären, hätte ich auch kein Problem damit.. Bin grd eh noch am durchlesen was so für mich besser geeignet ist.
edit// eh was kommt vom Gefühl den "Billigtastaturen" nahe? eig. doch eher die reds, oder?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> ...was kommt vom Gefühl den "Billigtastaturen" nahe? eig. doch eher die reds, oder?


 Nee, nur _noch_ billigere Billigtastaturen.  Mecha's sind in ihrer ganz eigenen Welt zuhause. Und Du willst doch nicht jetzt gleich -mitten in der Nacht- eine neue Tastatur kaufen...?!


----------



## xSunshin3x (4. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

Doch wollte ich eig. schon  Nunja ich hab ja eig. das restliche Setup und möchte so früh wie möglich bestellen, damit es evtl. diese Woche noch geliefert wird.  Und Mindfactory-Versandzuschlag gibbets ja nur über Nacht :p

Edit// Ok. Ich werd einfach die Tastatur ein paar Tage später bestellen. Und ich werde dann die Brown's kaufen. Mit denen fühle ich mich, was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe, wohler


----------



## brennmeister0815 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

Nun denn, hau' rein! Ich bin für'n paar Tage offline, ab dem 16. April treibe ich hier wieder mein 'Unwesen'.


----------



## xSunshin3x (4. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

Ok, dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß beim Urlaub (?) oder was auch immer du anstellen wirst, bedanke mich für deinen Support und werde dann aufjedenfall nochmal posten, welche Tastatur es denn genau geworden ist


----------



## conspiracy (4. April 2012)

xSunshin3x schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß beim Urlaub (?) oder was auch immer du anstellen wirst, bedanke mich für deinen Support und werde dann aufjedenfall nochmal posten, welche Tastatur es denn genau geworden ist



Falls dich die Zowie wirklich mehr reizen sollte was die Browns betrifft, dann schau mal bei Caseking.de da gibt's ne Custom Celeritas mit weißen Tasten, sieht nett aus und die Caps sind meine ich beständiger. Ne Filco alternative wären noch die DAS Keyboards, die gibt's mit Blues und Browns mein ich, letztere werden als Silent verkauft.


----------



## moparcrazy (4. April 2012)

Meines Wissens ist der Standard Switch in DE bei Qpad der Red . Welcher Switch verbaut ist ist bei denen in Länder unterteilt. Die Qpad mit Brown Switch bekommst Du so nur bei Bestellung direkt bei Qpad.


----------



## conspiracy (4. April 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:
			
		

> Meines Wissens ist der Standard Switch in DE bei Qpad der Red . Welcher Switch verbaut ist ist bei denen in Länder unterteilt. Die Qpad mit Brown Switch bekommst Du so nur bei Bestellung direkt bei Qpad.



Genau, MK 50 und 85 haben in Deutschland zumindest Standardmäßig Reds verbaut. Die MK 80 hat Standard MX Blue.


----------



## xSunshin3x (4. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

Gerade die Emails bekommen. Mindfactory schreibt, dass die MK-85 mit Reds ausgeliefert wird. Caseking dagegen bietet derzeit ein Zowie-Paket an (Zowie AM, Celeritas und Mauspad) und die Celeritas hat die Brownies verbaut. Da wird dann jetzt zugregriffen


----------



## xSunshin3x (8. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

ich push mal eben..^^
Ich tendiere doch eher zu einer Qpad als zur Celeritas...
Kennt jemand einen guten deutschen Shop mit großer Auswahl, was die Switches betrifft?! Und wie sieht es aus mit der Versanddauer, wenn ich von Qpad direkt bestelle? Kommt ja dann per Schiff (die sind ja aus Schweden, wenn ich richtig informiert bin)...


----------



## moparcrazy (8. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

Meinst Du die Auswahl der Switch bei den Qpad Tastaturen???


conspiracy schrieb:


> Genau, MK 50 und 85 haben in Deutschland zumindest Standardmäßig Reds verbaut. Die MK 80 hat Standard MX Blue.


 In DE ist nix anderes erhältlich!

Jupp, die kommen aus Schweden, keine Ahnung wie lang das dauert. Es ist vielleicht nur ein Gerücht aber die Schweden sollen angeblich auch schon Flugzeuge haben...


----------



## xSunshin3x (8. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

Ich sehe gerade auf qpad-germany gubt es das 85er mit Brownies seit letzten Montag für 148€ Lieferzeit 3-4 Werktage...

Gibt es denn in dieser Preiskategorie besseres? Wollte ja. eig keine 150 Tacken zahlen, wird wohl aber daraus hinauslaufen.. Die Filcos bewegen sich ja in dem gleichen Preisbereich?! Gibt's dazu Meinungen/Infos?


----------



## moparcrazy (8. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

Die kommt aber so oder so vom Hersteller, also aus *SCHWEDEN*!
Eine Filco ist halt deutlich wertiger, bietet dafür keine Extras. Kommt eben drauf an was Dir wichtiger ist.


----------



## xSunshin3x (8. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

Ich wollte halt Media-Tasten, die die Qpad ja bietet.. Damit man zB über die Tastatur die Lautstärke schnell ändern kann.. 
Wie bereits anfangs erwähnt, steig ich ja jetzt erst wieder auf PC um.. Ich denke dass es dann nicht so schlimm ist wenn ich eine Tastatur nehm, die nicht oberstes High-End ist  Wenn sie mir dann irgendwann nichtmehr ausreichen würde, könnte ich ja dann immernoch auf zB ne Filco umsteigen  Das waren so meine Gedanken^^


edit// eh wegen der Lieferzeit von Qpad direkt. Und weil ich da am Anfang nachgefragt hatte. Ich meine von jemandem gelesen zu haben, der schon 2 oder 3 Wochen auf seine Tasta wartet. Deswegen war ich da kurz skeptisch


----------



## moparcrazy (8. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

Du hast Dich laut Deiner letzten Posts aber auch auf eine Tastatur mit Brown Switch und DE Layout eingeschossen. Günstigste Möglichkeit wäre die Qpad MK-50 bei Qpad direkt, mit versand aus Schweden 100€. Media Key's und jegliche Makrofunktion lässt sich mit AutoHotkey nachrüsten.


----------



## xSunshin3x (8. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

DE Layout ist natürlich *MUSS*
*Brownies* deshalb, weil ich einfach -was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe- denke, dass sie am besten zu mir passen...
MK-50 hab ich mir schon angeschaut. Aber dadurch dass da wieder die 20 Tacken versand draufkommen und ich im Endeffekt dreistellig dabei rauskomm, hab ich mir gleich noch die 85er angeschaut  Makros werden eher nicht benötigt...


edit// eine MK-50er mit Brownies aus einem DE-Shop wäre für mich die vernünftigste Option :p


----------



## Snafed (12. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

@xSunshin3x

Auch ich habe am 25. März bei QPAD Germany eine MK-85 MX-Brown bestellt + bezahlt (damals noch 149,50€) und warte seitdem auf die Lieferung.
Auf meine Anfrage diesbezüglich bekam ich am 03. April folgende Antwort:



> [FONT=&quot]... vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung, zurzeit  befindet sich die QPAD MK-85 mit brown switchen per Luftfracht zu unseren Lagern. Wir möchten Ihnen daher mitteilen, dass es zu leichten Verzögerungen bei der Auslieferung der Tastatur kommen kann und der voraussichtliche Liefertermin für Sie der 09.04.2012 sein wird. Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis ...[/FONT]



Am heutigen 12. April darf man noch immer auf deren Website lesen "*Lieferzeit 3-4 Werktage*". Alle anderen angebotenen Tastaturen sind "*sofort*" lieferbar.

Ich bin gespannt wie lange man mich noch vertrösten will  ... ich werde berichten 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/85514-xsunshin3x.html


----------



## xSunshin3x (12. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

Das war' nämlich meine Befürchtung  Danke dir (:


----------



## Snafed (13. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

Wir haben Freitag den 13.04. und hier hier sind neue Infos zur Lieferbarkeit:


> leider haben wir heute erst eine Lieferung erhalten, so dass eine Auslieferung am Montag den 16.04.2012 erfolgen kann, voraussichtlicher Liefertermin für sie wird also der Dienstag oder Mittwoch sein (17. Oder 18.04).
> [FONT=&quot]Ich möchte mich im Namen des gesamten QPAD Teams für die entstandene Verzögerung entschuldigen und bitte Sie noch um ein wenig Geduld.[/FONT]



Wie schön, dass der Bote wohl an diesen Tagen vergeblich an meiner Haustüre klingeln wird


----------



## xSunshin3x (13. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

Ok. Case, NT und Kühler kommen bei mir eh erst ab früh. 18.04.. -.-"


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Ok, dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß beim Urlaub...


 Nun ja, 'Urlaub' war so 'ne Art 'Aktiv-Urlaub', Tapetenwechsel auf die _tatsächliche_ Art...  Auch ohne mein Zutun hat sich Dein Thread 'verselbstständigt'.  Hoffentlich mit einem 'Happy End'.


----------



## xSunshin3x (16. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

Happy End?! Teilweise. Ich weiss jetzt, dass es die Celeritas nicht wird. In der engsten Auswahl stehen jetzt MK-85 und MK-50  Mal sehen wann die restliche Hardware dann kommt, und dann werde ich entscheiden... je nachdem wieviel Geld dann noch da ist


----------



## Snafed (19. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

Update zum Lieferstatus der MK-85 Brown Switches:

Auch nach Ankündigung von QPAD Germany bestellte Tastaturen am Montag auszuliefern, habe ich bis zum heutigen Donnerstag noch immer keine Ware und auch keine neuen Infos erhalten. Da mir unser DHL-Bote soeben ein Paket einer anderen Bestellung lieferte, habe ich noch minimale Hoffnung, dass Transoflex mich beglücken wird 

Am meisten stört mich dabei, dass seit Wochen auf der deutschen QPAD-Site die Lieferbarkeit mit 3-4 Werktagen angezeigt wird ... dies grenzt schon fast an unlauteren Wettbewerb!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

Gut Ding will Weile haben. Schließlich ist Vorfreude mit eine der schönsten Freuden.  Abwarten und  trinken.


----------



## xSunshin3x (20. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

Hast du denn keine DHL-TrackingID bekommen? Oder liefert das jemand anders?



> Gut Ding will Weile haben.


Ja, das stimmt. Mein restliches System läuft jetzt und ich benutze derzeit noch eine alte Billigtastatur, bis ich mich dann auch entschieden habe


----------



## Snafed (21. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

Laut Website QPAD-Germany wird mit DHL oder Transoflex versendet. Eine TrackingID oder auch nur eine Versandbestätigung habe ich nicht.
Genauer gesagt, warte ich seit drei Tagen auf ein Lebenszeichen von QPAD Germany, denn auf meine beiden Anfragen (am Mittwoch per Email und gestern per Webformular) wurde mir bis dato nicht geantwortet. So darf gemunkelt werden, was dort momentan los ist. Ist das Unternehmen überfordert oder gibt es Probleme mit der Ware?

Auf alle Fälle scheint es ein Problem mit der MK-85 zu geben, der auf einen Konstruktionsfehler der Hardware deuten würde. Zitat aus dem HardwareLUXX-Forum:



> Ich benutze mit meinem Headset die Audioanschlüsse der Tastatur und habe leider ein ziemlich lautes fiepen beim Mic. Dieses Fiepen tritt allerdings nur bei den beiden mittleren Beleuchtungsstufen auf. Wenn die Beleuchtung aus ist oder auf maximaler Helligkeit ist es weg??? Habe schon mehrere Headsets getestet ohne Besserung.



Wer bereit ist 150,- Euro für eine Tastatur auszugeben, der muss sich ab sofort also genau überlegen, ob er den Audio-Anschluss der Tastatur zusammen mit der bestimmten Beleuchtungseinstellung nutzen will. Als ich noch die MX-red hatte, stellte ich jedenfalls exakt die genannte Beleuchtungsstufe ein, alle anderen waren mir zu hell oder zu dunkel.


----------



## turbosnake (21. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*



> Ich benutze mit meinem Headset die Audioanschlüsse der Tastatur und habe leider ein ziemlich lautes fiepen beim Mic. Dieses Fiepen tritt allerdings nur bei den beiden mittleren Beleuchtungsstufen auf. Wenn die Beleuchtung aus ist oder auf maximaler Helligkeit ist es weg??? Habe schon mehrere Headsets getestet ohne Besserung.


Das zeigt mir das man von Tastaturen wie der BWU und der MK-85 die Finger lassen sollte. Schleppen einfach zu viel unnötigen Crap mit sich rum den niemand braucht und nur eine zusätzliche Fehlerquelle sind.

Hau bitte mal einen Link raus zu dem Thread.


----------



## moparcrazy (21. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CDkQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.hardwareluxx.de%2Fcommunity%2Ff87%2Fqpad-mk-85-qpad-mk-50-a-853114-24.html&ei=3_eST7jaPIrOsgaN7e3OBA&usg=AFQjCNGEpzqGpDJQDj4ctxMHRoe2wiBO4w  
Irgendwie bringt mich mein Link immer nur zur Hauptseite, hoffe bei Dir gehts...


----------



## xSunshin3x (21. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

Nein @moparcrazy der Link wird, wie vorher auch, immernur auf die Startseite weitergeleitet.


----------



## moparcrazy (21. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

Keine Ahnung was ich hier falsch mache. Ich probiere nochmal was anderes: [Sammelthread] Qpad mk-85 & qpad mk-50 - Seite 24
Jupp, so gehts!


----------



## Snafed (27. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

Hach, was ist das schön zu warten, wieder eine Woche rum und wieder keine genaue Info darüber, wann die Auslieferung meiner MK-85 Brown stattfindet.
Am Montag den 23. April erhielt ich die Info, dass man bei QPAD Germany "erhebliche Lieferprobleme mit der MK85-brown" habe. Schön, dass diese Info nirgends auf deren Website Einzug findet, sondern weiterhin die Lieferzeit mit 3-4 Werktagen nach Bestellung angepriesen wird. 

Heute haben wir den 27. April und wohlgemerkt ich habe am 25. *März* (!!!) bezahlt. Immerhin war der telefonische Kontakt freundlich und noch dazu kostenfrei.

Ach so noch etwas: Laut Website soll mit DHL oder Transoflex geliefert werden. Laut Auskunft aber wohl auch mit GLS 

... ich werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten ... das ist die einzig sichere Auskunft


----------



## Snafed (28. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

Da freu ich mich, dass mir unverhofft DHL am heutigen Samstag ein Paket aushändigt und sich darin doch tatsächlich die bestellte Tastatur befand, doch oh Graus, was ist das 

Nachdem ich die Tastatur in Betrieb nahm und meine Freude mit einem Kumpel in einem Chat teilen wollte: Der Buchstabe "a" wird nicht als "a" sondern als "1" ausgegeben und das "A" als "!" 

Das darf nicht wahr sein, jetzt halte ich nach beinahe 5 Wochen endlich die MX-brown in meinen Händen und eine Taste ist doppelt vorhanden, während ich nun kein A tippen kann 
Ursache? Schlecht geätzte Platine ? Falsch verdrahtet?

Die Odyssee geht weiter ...


----------



## xSunshin3x (28. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

o.0 Heilige sch***e, dich hats aber echt mies erwischt... Du Armer  Hast du auch das richtige Layout bekommen? (wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen kann dass es reguläre Tastas gibt mit ner 1 an der A-Position)


----------



## gh0st76 (28. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

Da kann QPAD aber auch nichts für bevor das Geschrei losgeht. Da ist die Firma schuld die für QPAD die Tastaturen herstellt.


----------



## xSunshin3x (29. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Da kann QPAD aber auch nichts für bevor das Geschrei losgeht. Da ist die Firma schuld die für QPAD die Tastaturen herstellt.


 
Ja, wahrscheinlich hast du Recht und es ist wirklich nur ein Produktionsfehler von dem Hersteller. Aber für Snafed kam ja alles erdenklich schlechte zusammen..


----------



## gh0st76 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

Mann muss auch immer daran denken das QPAD eine relativ kleine Firma ist. Also nicht wie Razer, Logitech und Co. Da kann es mal passieren das was schief geht.


----------



## Skeksis (29. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

Eher andersrum: Je größer und unflexibler das System (was sich nunmal einfach bedingt) umso wahrscheinlicher wird es dass die falschen Leute an den falschen Stellen sitzen und die Fehlerdichte zunimmt. Dazu kommt noch das man einfach mehr Mitarbeiter beschäftigt und damit auch mehr Fehlerquellen produziert. /ot

Abgesehen davon ist es wahrscheinlich eine eine ungünstige Verkettung von Umständen. Spannender wäre der Umgang von QPad mit dem Problem. Das hat viel mehr Aussage. Die können ja schlecht jede Tastatur aufmachen und prüfen. Aber wie der Service arbeitet, das fände ich dann doch schon spannend. Halte und da mal bitte auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## gh0st76 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

Naja. Bei QPAD arbeiten vielleicht 20 Mann. Bei Razer sitzen da schon mehr rum. Hat man ja gesehen als die Dreamhack lief. Da war bei QPAD kein Mensch zu erreichen. Jeder der was reklamieren wollte hatte da schlechte Karten. Da hat man bei Razer weniger Probleme. Da erreicht man immer jemanden. Aber ich denke mal das QPAD den Support noch verbessert. Bestes Beispiel für eine kleinere Firma mit tollem Support ist Fanatec.


----------



## moparcrazy (30. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Da kann QPAD aber auch nichts für bevor das Geschrei losgeht. Da ist die Firma schuld die für QPAD die Tastaturen herstellt.


Das ist mir als Kunde doch vollkommen egal. Die Jungs von Qpad drucken da ihren Namen drauf also stehen die auch gefälligst gerade wenn etwas mit der Tastatur nicht stimmt!


----------



## gh0st76 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Das ist mir als Kunde doch vollkommen egal. Die Jungs von Qpad drucken da ihren Namen drauf also stehen die auch gefälligst gerade wenn etwas mit der Tastatur nicht stimmt!


 
 Stimmt. Wer weiß. Vielleicht sind die ja so böse und löten in der Mittagspause schnell ein paar Switches in den Tastaturen um.


----------



## Snafed (30. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

KEHRTWENDE:

Die Tastatur funktioniert einwandfrei. Leider wurde meine Tastatur mit einem Makro belegt und so auch ausgeliefert. Dies sollte eigentlich nicht sein und war bei meiner ersten Bestellung der reds auch nicht der Fall. So muss man also die Software installieren und das Makroprofil reseten!



> Sowohl die Profile als auch einzelne Macros können separat auf der  Festplatte abgespeichert und natürlich entsprechend eingelesen werden.  Der Keyboard-interne 128-KB-Speicher der MK-85 merkt sich jedoch auch  die aktuelle Auswahl unabhängig vom genutzten System.



Dieser Tipp kam aus einem anderen Forum. Hätte ich dies vorher gewusst, so hätte ich mit Sicherheit die Pferde nicht wild gemacht 

Bleibt die Frage, WARUM in Herrgottsnamen war dort ein Makro hinterlegt? Naja nun ist erst einmal alles in Ordnung und kann mit der Tastatur endlich arbeiten.


----------



## xSunshin3x (30. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

Freut mich, dass es nun doch klappt. Oh man ich kann mich immernoch nicht entscheiden welche ich jetzt nehmen soll  Hat jemand anders noch eigene Erfahrung mit Lieferzeiten etc?


----------



## conspiracy (30. April 2012)

xSunshin3x schrieb:
			
		

> Freut mich, dass es nun doch klappt. Oh man ich kann mich immernoch nicht entscheiden welche ich jetzt nehmen soll  Hat jemand anders noch eigene Erfahrung mit Lieferzeiten etc?



Ich wuerde empfehlen keine Custom zu kaufen dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite, bei nem beliebigen Retailer  allerdings bekommst dann deine Brownies nicht. Oder suchst dir doch ne Filco aus.


----------



## Skeksis (30. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

Dann wollen wir jetzt auch Bilder im natürlichen Umfeld sehen! Eins Elf.


----------



## moparcrazy (30. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*



Snafed schrieb:


> Leider wurde meine Tastatur mit einem Makro belegt und so auch ausgeliefert. Dies sollte eigentlich nicht sein und war bei meiner ersten Bestellung der reds auch nicht der Fall. So muss man also die Software installieren und das Makroprofil reseten!


Wie geil ist das denn?! Und wer soll denn auf so etwas kommen... Da kannst Du Dich aber mal bei dem Tipper aus dem anderen Forum ganz *Fett* bedanken, da wäre ich im leben nicht drauf gekommen.


----------



## gh0st76 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*



Snafed schrieb:


> Bleibt die Frage, WARUM in Herrgottsnamen war dort ein Makro hinterlegt?


 
Ist vielleicht bei der Qualitätsprüfung passiert.


----------



## moparcrazy (30. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

Übrigens wieder ein Punkt der für AutoHotkey spricht, läuft kein Script gibts da auch keine Veränderungen im Layout.


----------



## xSunshin3x (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

Soooo.

Ich habe nun die QPad Mk-50 mit den* Cherry MX-Reds*..
Schreibt sich eigentlich ganz gut. Verarbeitung ist top. Muss mich noch etwas drangewöhnen, dass die Taste schon nach 2mm ausgelöst wird. Aber wird schon^^


----------



## xSunshin3x (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neue Tastatur für einen Wiedereinsteiger :p | Budget ~ 80€*

Ich nochmal.
Da von einigen gewünscht, werde ich jetzt nun nochmal kurz die letzten 2 Monate mit der Mk-50 beschreiben.

Also für mich gibt es ab sofort nur noch mechanisch. Hatte vereinzelt noch die Gelegenheit auf Rubberdomes zu schreiben. Aber auf einer mechanischen geht es doch echt einfacher und somit auch schneller.

Kurz zur Verarbeitung: Die Qualität ist echt top, keine Abnutzungen zu sehen. Einzig an der Handballenauflage, an der Stelle an der meine linke Hand aufliegt, sieht man unter unnatürlichem Betrachtungswinkel einen leichten Abdruck.
Dies aber auch nur, weil ich an den Händen eig. sehr oft schwitze und die Hand dort praktisch IMMER aufliegt.. Aber bei normalem Betrachten fällt das nicht auf.

Die MX-Reds sind sehr schnell.
Dadurch ist präzises Interagieren möglich, allerdings leidet darunter auch die Rechtschreibung, weil man sich doch sehr gerne mal vertippt.

Durch die leichte Betätigungskraft und dem linearen Switch kann es durchaus mal vorkommen, dass man eine Taste durchdrückt, ohne es zu bemerken, und sich dann bei Rundenbeginn wundert, warum durch erneutes Drücken der Charakter nicht läuft.. teilweise verwirrend.^^

Meine nächste mechanische wird dann wohl doch eine mit Brownies (evtl auch Blacks). Der lineare, sehr leichte Switch bedarf schon einiges an Übung.

Schreiben geht auch deutlich angenehmer, allerdings, wie bereits gesagt, ist die Fehlerquote der Rechtschreibung doch sehr hoch. Auch nach nun mehrmonatiger Eingewöhnungsphase...


----------

